# Trimx Dive Watch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I just got this a from the Zinex watch company it's what they call the Trimix GMT it has a bead blasted stainless steel case rated at 2000m/6600FT with a modified swiss eta 2836 movement with a AR coated crystal I don't buy new watches that often mostly vintage but this cought my eye and I had to have it the lume is great on this watch.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

looks cool. great case back


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Superb. It looks awesome on the mesh. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice! I think someone else had one on here a couple of months ago, maybe JonW? Not sure though


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ticks all the boxes here


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree - looks superb on the mesh strap


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice one. Did it come on the mesh?

If only they could do it without the skull and crossbones


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Robert said:


> Nice one. Did it come on the mesh?
> 
> If only they could do it without the skull and crossbones


 Aha but they do,

JonW has the Diver version with the skull, I have the GMT dialled version which has different indexes and dial markings. It's a cracking watch, huge but amazingly still fits me. Excellent finish and good timekeeping. Mesh is an option and the Zinex one is very like a lonestar. I opted for the silicone which comes in black or blue, good and chunky with a big old buckle.



















cheers

Andy


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

foztex said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one. Did it come on the mesh?
> ...


Now I want a GMT with 24hr bezel on mesh. But I can't afford it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This is a superb watch. Really well made and comfy even on smaller wrists if you get the strap right. I love mine.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thats great particulary on the strap

where do they come from?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

ditchdiger said:


> thats great particulary on the strap
> 
> where do they come from?


Here is the web site http://www.zinexwatch.com/

For the Zenex watch co.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ditchdiger said:


> thats great particulary on the strap
> 
> where do they come from?


If you mean the strap on mine, its a Panerai Coramid.


----------

